# Ideas for cage



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi guys,

I'm trying to make sure my cage is as enriching as it can possibly be as one of my rats might be suffering from boredom and biting his cagemates' poor ears. I'm hoping for some budget ideas to improve it for the boys if possible. I know that our free range isn't really enriching either right now but am working to get material for a playpen and to make that fun for them too.

The cage I have is this:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/LITTLE-FRI...=UTF8&qid=1510913244&sr=1-8&keywords=rat+cage

We've removed the top floor to have a large upper section, put sticky laminate tiles on the remaining level, removed the top 2 food bowls and kept the bottom 2. We are also working on having it so they don't walk on the wire floor on the bottom level but that will come soon. 

In the large upper section, we have 3 main hammocks - one normal flat one attached to the top of the cage in the middle, a makeshift one made out of the hood of a hoodie in the top right hand corner, and a small corner hammock in the back left hand corner of the floor that's laminated. We've got a Sputnik bed thing, a big rope-climbing frame bridge thing that essentially makes a new level, a rope bridge like for birds, a colourful wooden-bendy bridge also aimed at birds, a bucket that gets stuffed with material for them, a big wire food ball that also gets stuffed with material and treats, a hanging wooden climbing frame, and about 4/5 ledges dotted around. On the floor we have some chew toys for them, and last night my partner built a house of Megablocks and put that in, along with some blocks stuck together for treats stuck inside.

On the smaller bottom level there's not much - 2 food bowls, a ledge, a chew toy, a litter tray, maybe something else I can't remember, but it's difficult to hang things on this bottom level as the wire floor is covered with tiles.

I want to make everything interesting and fun for the rats, and am planning a trip to a pound shop later today to maybe pick up some stuff. The problem I'm having is that it is easy to attach things to the side of the cage, and the top, but sometimes in the middle it can seem quite empty. 

Does anyone have any other ideas on how to fill up my cage and make it fun? I've read some websites but I'm hoping for some tried and tested ideas, based on things that might work with the cage I've got. I want lava ledges but here in the UK they're sparse and expensive 

Thanks in advance


----------



## trico (Oct 31, 2017)

Your cage seems awesome right now! Perhaps their boredom is due to it being the same all the time. Try switching the items up and moving them around. They need new stimulation constantly to keep entertained. 

As for other items, I'll link some helpful links below of different toys and items to include in your cage:
https://i.pinimg.com/originals/4f/0e/e0/4f0ee0f7ccac73935f15770d3cd848cd.jpg
https://pre00.deviantart.net/8925/th/pre/i/2011/283/c/2/making_a_treat_box_toy_by_ladytara-d4cfs7e.jpg
http://www.cosybedsandburrows.com/cosy-hammock-hangers.html
https://serribrat.wordpress.com/2015/09/29/rat-cage-accessory-roundup-4/#more-330
https://serribrat.wordpress.com/2014/01/28/rat-cage-accessory-roundup-2/
https://serribrat.wordpress.com/2015/09/29/rat-cage-accessory-roundup-4/#more-330https://serribrat.wordpress.com/2013/11/18/rat-cage-accessory-roundup-post/
https://serribrat.wordpress.com/2014/05/31/rat-cage-accessory-roundup-3/

Just remember the key idea is to switch things up and move things around. You could have a million toys in yu=our cage, but if you never move them or change the scenery, they will still get bored. ​


----------



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

trico said:


> Your cage seems awesome right now! Perhaps their boredom is due to it being the same all the time. Try switching the items up and moving them around. They need new stimulation constantly to keep entertained.
> 
> As for other items, I'll link some helpful links below of different toys and items to include in your cage:
> https://i.pinimg.com/originals/4f/0e/e0/4f0ee0f7ccac73935f15770d3cd848cd.jpg
> ...


Thanks, that's very very helpful! I try to change the cage up every now and then to keep it interesting but maybe it's not been as interesting as I thought. Those are loads of cool ideas which are super helpful as we're a little skint just now and want to keep the rat budget as low as we can. Thanks again, and if anyone else has any other ideas I would really appreciate them


----------



## Ratologist (Nov 24, 2016)

What seems to be happening with your rat's ears? I'm not convinced that rats would bite each other's ears out of boredom. Have you seen this happen? Or are you seeing sores on the ears? Sores that look like the result of fighting may very well be a case of mites.


----------



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

Ratologist said:


> What seems to be happening with your rat's ears? I'm not convinced that rats would bite each other's ears out of boredom. Have you seen this happen? Or are you seeing sores on the ears? Sores that look like the result of fighting may very well be a case of mites.


It's definitely biting, I posted a video of it in another thread in the Behaviour section but can't link to it. Other people have mentioned it doesn't look aggressive though, and it's been happening for a few months.


----------



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

@Ratologist:
I've found the thread where I posted the video, http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?366786-Rat-nipping-other-rats-ears


----------



## Ratologist (Nov 24, 2016)

Oh, I see. Sorry to head down the wrong rabbit trail!


----------



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

Ratologist said:


> Oh, I see. Sorry to head down the wrong rabbit trail!


Not at all, I'm happy to get everyone's take on it because it's driving me nuts! So we're looking at ways to make their cage better in case it is boredom. I hope to God it's boredom anyway...


----------



## Ratmadoo (Nov 19, 2016)

I just hung one of these in my rat cage, they love it, and are tussling much less. I was having some issues with them not liking each other much, one was bullying and the other very anxious. ( http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?366994-New-Babies-to-Help-Older-Anxious-Rat-Realx )I hide treats in the different compartments and stuff them with different types of bedding for them to rummage. They like to sleep there now, one above the other. Shadow the anxious one is improved definitely. (To hang this I threaded dowling through the top part and hung it like that. I used a cable tie to fix the top compartment (from inside) to the back of the cage, so it is safe and does not wave about when the rats are climbing right on the top of it


----------



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

Ratmadoo said:


> I just hung one of these in my rat cage, they love it, and are tussling much less. I was having some issues with them not liking each other much, one was bullying and the other very anxious. ( http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?366994-New-Babies-to-Help-Older-Anxious-Rat-Realx )I hide treats in the different compartments and stuff them with different types of bedding for them to rummage. They like to sleep there now, one above the other. Shadow the anxious one is improved definitely. (To hang this I threaded dowling through the top part and hung it like that. I used a cable tie to fix the top compartment (from inside) to the back of the cage, so it is safe and does not wave about when the rats are climbing right on the top of it
> [iurl="http://www.ratforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=290754&stc=1&d=1511628056"]
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like a good idea actually! I've not managed to get to a pound shop yet but I've been changing the cage up every week and the other two are happy, but Rick is still biting. I might see if I can get something like that, not sure if one will fit but will have a look. Thanks for the idea


----------



## Rekees (Dec 7, 2015)

Cardboard boxes. They're free and rats love them. I've had a couple rats that would sit in one for hours and chew it apart from the inside out. I like to make a box tower or maze which is good for taking up space in the middle of the cage and makes it a climbing toy in addition to a hide and chew toy.


----------



## Ratmadoo (Nov 19, 2016)

Lunchy said:


> That sounds like a good idea actually! I've not managed to get to a pound shop yet but I've been changing the cage up every week and the other two are happy, but Rick is still biting. I might see if I can get something like that, not sure if one will fit but will have a look. Thanks for the idea


I just remembered that poundshop is the place where I got some awesome hammocks for my rats, they are sold as 'table runners' and are £1, they are lovely tight fabric that won't catch on toes etc, and are massively long. I have 4 which I fold in half, cable tie the two halves together (to make a smaller length and double hammock) then a thick cable tie in each corner to hang. cable ties are in £ land too, they have been a god send.


----------



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

Ratmadoo said:


> I just remembered that poundshop is the place where I got some awesome hammocks for my rats, they are sold as 'table runners' and are £1, they are lovely tight fabric that won't catch on toes etc, and are massively long. I have 4 which I fold in half, cable tie the two halves together (to make a smaller length and double hammock) then a thick cable tie in each corner to hang. cable ties are in £ land too, they have been a god send.


Hadn't thought of table runners - I'm definitely going to the pound shop tomorrow after work so will keep an eye out for those too - thanks


----------



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

Just a random thing that I found that my rats seem to enjoy - they are 'storage trays' and I got them from a pound shop in the UK (can't remember which one). There's 4 in a pack for £1, they're not the sturdiest but they should last a while. I love this photo of Morty in it, it's as if he's waiting on it flying away! They use it mostly as a means of getting across the cage but times like this they do have a wee snooze in it


----------



## Ratmadoo (Nov 19, 2016)

Awww, so cute! <3 4 for a £1 is really good, I'll keep my eye out for those!! I keep looking for the stacking storage trays that I've seen people use on here but there's never any left, lol! 

Love the coconut hide, where did you get that if you don't mind me asking? I found a small one like that at PAH but not big enough hole for my fatty ratties


----------



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

Ratmadoo said:


> Awww, so cute! <3 4 for a £1 is really good, I'll keep my eye out for those!! I keep looking for the stacking storage trays that I've seen people use on here but there's never any left, lol!
> 
> Love the coconut hide, where did you get that if you don't mind me asking? I found a small one like that at PAH but not big enough hole for my fatty ratties


I just remembered the shop I got them in, it's Poundworld! I'm going to go back and see if the have any more cool stuff 

The coconut is actually from PAH, lol! My two older boys have never fit in it but when we got our youngest he was able to fit and used it a couple of times, but now I think he's a bit too big too. It just gets thrown about these days


----------



## Ratmadoo (Nov 19, 2016)

Lunchy said:


> I just remembered the shop I got them in, it's Poundworld! I'm going to go back and see if the have any more cool stuff
> 
> The coconut is actually from PAH, lol! My two older boys have never fit in it but when we got our youngest he was able to fit and used it a couple of times, but now I think he's a bit too big too. It just gets thrown about these days



Lol  Mine would prob throw the coconut at each other, silly things, but I suppose stuffed with paper and treats, even a too small one they could stick their heads in and rummage  I wish there was larger ones available! I actually ordered a half coconut hide from the range once, stupid me, because what turned up was a tiny, tiny, coconut in half, with a door smaller than a robo hamster :0


----------



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

Ratmadoo said:


> Lol  Mine would prob throw the coconut at each other, silly things, but I suppose stuffed with paper and treats, even a too small one they could stick their heads in and rummage  I wish there was larger ones available! I actually ordered a half coconut hide from the range once, stupid me, because what turned up was a tiny, tiny, coconut in half, with a door smaller than a robo hamster :0


It just makes me sad the price of things that would fit rats at PAH, it's so expensive when you can just make your own little beds and hideaways for a couple of quid! Especially when my biggest rat Morty is just under 900g...  I did use to stuff the coconut but stopped but I think I'll start again. You've inspired me to do a Poundworld raid this evening


----------



## Ratmadoo (Nov 19, 2016)

Lunchy said:


> It just makes me sad the price of things that would fit rats at PAH, it's so expensive when you can just make your own little beds and hideaways for a couple of quid! Especially when my biggest rat Morty is just under 900g...  I did use to stuff the coconut but stopped but I think I'll start again. You've inspired me to do a Poundworld raid this evening



It's ridiculous the price of rat stuff at PAH :0 I'm the same, I make most of the stuff for my rats. I just made them each a weird hammock thing for Christmas, I got a couple of my partners old fleece jumpers, cut off the sleeves, folded the cut end over twice and hemmed it, then I threaded dowling bird perch through the sleeve to hang it, and for Reilly, my large rat (Eric Cartman in rat form) I hung the sleeve from a big rope. Hopefully they will use them to be all cosy, mine seem to hate cosy things, even throwing the fleece out of their boxes and sitting in empty nest, lol. Did you hit poundland yet?


----------



## Daisywonk (Aug 18, 2017)

I think part of the issue might be time out of cage. Usually it is good to give a rat at least one hour out of cage for time to exercise, cuddle with you, and explore. Of course it is good to have an interesting cage, but since that's not working more time out of the cage and with you would make their life more interesting, definitely.


----------

